# Dragons, chimeras, Takeovers, Coups, oh no (RP



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 3, 2016)

"In an different universe where sentient beings, humans, and creatures used to live in an complex, diverse, but untamed world where races fought for control of resources, land, and to keep their kind alive. Similar to wild animals surviving in nature. But a celestial device of alien origin came down carrying game changing power. It fell inside dragon territory where they made quick use of it to turn the tides and come out on top. To make it worse, they had chimeras on their side, a race that is mixed with bodies and traits of others. 
With that taking place, the dragons made a deal with the remaining races, clans, and humans to submit under their rule, or perish. Many joined, except without violent resistance from many others. Eventually the dragon race won. Some decided to live far away and move their governments away from the threats. Any remaining fighters were forced to hide in secret, longing for the day they can kick them off their pedestals. 

The settings the dragons as well as some "loyal" subjects live in are comparable to some high class medieval-ish buildings, steampunk technology looking like from Bioshock infinite, and of course, flying cities. Their societies have a royal kind of status as well as a cult that portray themselves as saviors who brought everyone together. 

As regarding abilities, dragons hoard most of the energy needed to gain abilities, so your character is only able to have one ability for now. They will be working for a resistance group to do everything possible to get rid of the dragon race's grasp on most of the world. 
(There isn't a whole lot for the background for now, but the story will build as we go on. It starts immediately after we get 2 or more people.) 

Name:
Background:
One specific ability: 
Weapon:


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

Does it matter what species/race we are in this world?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 3, 2016)

(Not really. I guess anything humanoid falls under 'humans' here.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

and for that one specific ability rule. If you know Garra in Naruto, what he does with his sand is basically what i can do but i use arcane energy instead, would that be ok as my one ability?)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 3, 2016)

(I know who Garra is, pretty cool character. Yeah bending sand as an arcane ability is fine. However if you plan to crystalize sand into glass to use like darts, that'd be a whole different ability.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

(I would just use it as a fluid type ability where i can control its movement until we get a level up token or something. It just costs mana for me instead of carrying around a sand gourd)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 3, 2016)

(That's fine.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 3, 2016)

(Eh, I think that's a bit much. It should be one specific ability, cloaking, teleport stabbing, and teleporting are 3 different ones. And I said weapon, as in just one. Because of the scenario, it needs to fit.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Eh, I think that's a bit much. It should be one specific ability, cloaking, teleport stabbing, and teleporting are 3 different ones.)


(I only have one : opening wormholes
Those 3 are just what I can do with it)



Corrupt-Canine said:


> (And I said weapon, as in just one. Because of the scenario, it needs to fit.)


(Sure, I can just have the claw if you like)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 3, 2016)

(Well those look more like 3 combined into one, no offense. The energy to get abilities is just enough for these characters to have one.)
(The claw is fine.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> (Well those look more like 3 combined into one, no offense. The energy to get abilities is just enough for these characters to have one.)


(For the love of...
... fine, just the "dimensional cloak" then ; that's how it goes with the Void-Walkers)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 3, 2016)

(Okay, right. I guess I should get started. But I need my own character.)


----------



## Yaruzaru (Oct 3, 2016)

Name: Yaruzaru

Background: He used to live hidden in the dragon territory by himself but he had to flee from his home due to the escalating fighting and the dragons attempting to force all to submit before them. He saw how the dragons began to treat others as soon as they acquired power enough to make others submit to them and he does not feel he can simply ignore those that are suffering due to the dragons tyranny. He wants to return home and help free those that have been forced to live under the dragons rule if he can.

One specific ability: Arcane energy manipulation(Probably more akin to water bending at this level but it will look like a stream of energy/mana)

Weapon:Glaive


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 3, 2016)

Name: Martin
Background: Left orphaned by the dragons at a really young age, and as such possesses a very strong hatred for them. doesn't like talking about his past,and usually does everything possible to avoid the subject.
Ability: Lightning (melee/martial arts uses only at the start)
Weapon: His body (seriously, though he does carry a saber/rapier hybridized sword)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 3, 2016)

(Actually... lemme edit mine a bit)



Spoiler: NAME and PIC



NAME : *Jin Lust-Sin* (unknown)
ALIAS : *Rift-Ripper* (used to refer to him)











Spoiler: BACKGROUND



After assassinating and brutalizing every and all the dragons that terriorized his hometown, Jin faked the death of his people by making it looked like he murdered them out of cold blood as well, while in fact secretly taking them all to safety at a hidden place only known to him, and nicknamed himself as "Rift Ripper", becoming a wanted murderer to the dragon society and a (fake) terror to the resistance so as to occupy the dragons' attention, while at the same time slowly and secretly working his way to aid the resistance in ending the dragons' reign.





Spoiler: ABILITY



*Dimensional Cloak* : completely invisible/undetectable and even invulnerable





Spoiler: WEAPON


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 4, 2016)

(These are pretty good bios, now all that's left is for me to create a character and bio.)


----------



## lyar (Oct 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ALIAS : *Rift-Ripper* (used to refer to him)


"Rift-Ripper" sounds like a name for someone who farts a lot.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 4, 2016)

lyar said:


> "Rift-Ripper" sounds like a name for someone who farts a lot.


----------



## lyar (Oct 4, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


>


little bit of column a, little bit of column b


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 4, 2016)

lyar said:


> little bit of column a, little bit of column b


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 7, 2016)

Name: Riley
Background: A quiet individual who lived far away from any major city or civilization. Although not completely unaware of the takeover by the dragons. He can't fully bring himself to get involved to join the fight, he enjoys wreaking havoc here and there, and even fights. 
One specific ability: Resilience (He doesn't go down after a one hit kill blow) 
Weapon: Hidden crossbow arm


(So is everyone ready?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

(yeah)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 7, 2016)

-Nighttime in a hilly plain. A sparsly populated town at a checkpoint area where standing dragon guards examine late night cargo passing through. They are searching for any check contraband, fake passports, wanted criminals looking to enter or exit, and suspected "terrorists." They are on high alert. There are 5 guards, 4 standing bipedal wearing armor and armed with pin firing weapons. One large quadrapedal dragon, looking like he wants to go home already, standing to the side uninterested. Many bushes and trees surround the area.- 
*A steam-powered cargo wagon approaches the vicinity*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

(Are we supposed to be on this wagon?)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 7, 2016)

(No, but you could be observing it by far.) 
*A dragon guard stops it. Exiting out of it, a white female canine wearing a blue cover up steps out to meet them.* 
(It may be your chance to establish your characters into the setting.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

(before I officially decide the species of my character, is it safe to assume the tyrannical dragons don't look kindly towards dragon hybrids seeing as to their existence implies one of their own preferred another species for a mate?)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 7, 2016)

(They don't. They see dragon hybrids as some sort of insult to their species. Especially interspecies relationships with their kind.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

(then i'm gonna play off that, makes a perfect backdrop for why my character was directly orphaned by the dragons)
*off in the distance a young (16 year old) dragonhound is watching the wagon through a pair of binoculars*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 7, 2016)

*the dragon guard is entering and searching the wagon, he comes out of the wagon with a face as if he suspected something suspicious. The canine traveler is pulled to the side to be questioned.* 
"I smell people hitch hiking on this cargo. You better not be smuggling immigrants, or rebels..." 
*the large dragon gets up and watches the one pulled aside with a stern face.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

"wonder what's going down there..." the dragonhound says to himself, watching through his binoculars as the driver gets pulled aside.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 7, 2016)

*The guard yells that there are hitch hikers inside, only to be cut off mid sentence by a dart shot to his neck, a fight breaks out as several people most being human armed with old style machine guns engage in a skirmish against the guards, all firing bullets at the largest dragon first. It happens so quickly that it doesn't have time to react and goes down. The guards take cover and grab their weapons, with one hurling explosive fireballs.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

"the resistance?" *already lying prone, he reaches for his rifle and loads a shell into the chamber before moving the bolt into place. He then takes aim and puts a round down range straight into the ankle of one of the guards moving for cover*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 7, 2016)

"Damn it! We're being flanked too?!" *the other guard who got shot definitely showed he took damage, but tried to hold in the pain and keep fighting.* 
*The canine traveler goes to attack one of the guards from behind cover by going around them*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

*seeing an opportunity to severely wound one of the dragons, the young hybrid seems to express a feeling of sorrow for what he's about to do*
"I know this isn't a fair shot, and that it'll hurt like a bitch. I wouldn't wish this on anyone with wings...even one of you, sorry in advance...even though you can't hear me."
*loads another shell and cycles the bolt, before taking aim and shooting at the left wings shoulder of one of the dragons*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 7, 2016)

*The fireball throwing one goes down, with the rebel squad quickly overwhelming the dragon guards. They all return into the wagon with the female traveler pulling it along the trail.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

"wonder if anyone noticed they had sniper support..." *folds up the bipod on his rifle and puts the rifle on the harness across his back, placing the unspent shells in the pouch at his waist and the used ones in his pocket before standing up and moving on trying to follow the wagon*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 7, 2016)

*The wagon keeps moving, she goes on as if she didn't notice the shot.*


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

(i shot twice, but who's counting)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 8, 2016)

*They probably didn't notice the other shots.*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 8, 2016)

(Great... I missed the entrance and I'm now at a loss...)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

(Still during the entrance, you could always join in as my operations partner)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (Still during the entrance, you could always join in as my operations partner)


(I need a lead-in, otherwise I dunno how to enter : x )


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

(i'm currently following a steam wagon/truck thing being used by members of the resistance.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Weapon: a saber/rapier hybridized sword





Abyssalrider said:


> he reaches for his rifle


(Sounds legit, lol)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (i'm currently following a steam wagon/truck thing being used by members of the resistance.)


(Let's just say, we already know each other and even plan out this ambush beforehand, and I'm "late", so now I'm trying to catch up)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 8, 2016)

(Time lapse) 
*the steam wagon is reaching close to a city, it stops and the female traveler goes onto a lunchbreak*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 8, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> *the steam wagon is reaching close to a city, it stops and the female traveler goes onto a lunchbreak*


While the traveler's on her move, a figure accidentally bumps into her and knocks her down. He quickly brings his hand to her to get her up :

- My apologizes, miss. Are you OK ?

The voice suggests that it's a he.
The female traveler sees that towering her is a rather stout creature in a black cloak, with a jacket beneath. Right in front of her face, due to the close distance, is what looks like a vertical mouth on his belly, revealing white "teeth" (deformed bones) inside.
His face is hidden underneath his hunter hat as he offers her his hand.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 8, 2016)

"Aggh!"
*She jumps back. She pulls her paw knife out. She looks at the mouth startled*
"What the hell?! Another dragon?!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 8, 2016)

The stout creature does appear rather dragon-like, but upon close inspection, he looks more like a cross of kangaroo and bat, due to his large ears and smooth fur coat.
In response to the traveler's reaction, he steps back, brings his hands up, and tries to ease her up :

- No, I'm not a dragon. Calm down, miss.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 8, 2016)

"A chimera? But you don't look like any chimera I've seen. Who's even out this late at night? You stalking me?" 
*Her voice sounds agitated after being startled*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 8, 2016)

The creature tilts his head in confusion (his face is still hidden beneath his hat), and steps back a bit more, trying his best not to make her any more uncomfortable :

- Chimera ?... I'm just half bat and half kangaroo. As for the mouth on my belly, my mom said I had it when I was born, so I suppose I'm not a chimera like you thought.

He then looks around, as if to see if he's being watched, before glancing back at the traveler while adjusting his hat :

- By the way... if I'm "stalking" you, bumping into you earlier would've been a huge mistake, no ? You can take that as my answer. No, I'm not stalking you.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

(he'll only carry one at a time being a martial artist either way, atm let's say he left his sword at his safehouse or that he hasn't received it yet)
*a young dragonhound drops in with a rifle on his back*
"I don't take it you noticed my assistance during that checkpoint ambush, did you? The dragon that got shot in the ankle and the other in the wing joint? That was me, and this is my partner...he was late."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 8, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> he was late.


The creature flattens his ears to his sides, lowers his tail, and looks down, seemingly ashamed of himself when the dragon-hound mentions that, and shrugs :

- Sorry, I over-slept, and then I ran into quite a number of dragons on my way, too... 1 minute to take care of them, but way longer than that to hide their big-ass bodies, y'know...


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

"I was only intending to scout the checkpoint from a distance, didn't expect the Resistance to be there. Being part bat likely doesn't make it easy to be fully awake during daylight."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 8, 2016)

The "mutated" kangaroo-bat creature chuckles :

- Yup, ya got that right. I'm just a lazy ass during daylight.

He then rubs his eyes (still with his conical hat covering most of his face) and shakes himself awake, then adjusts his outfit.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

*Looks to the female traveler*
"Before you ask, i'm not a dragon...i'm a hybrid. And no, i'm not talking about my past or anything to do with it. Bottom line, I have my reasons to dislike the dragons and no, i'm not sharing them."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 8, 2016)

The creature fakes this expression  and crosses his arms :

- "Not sharing them" ? Who are you and what have you done to my bro ?


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

(in this rp, he doesn't like talking about his past and does everything possible to avoid the subject entirely. the short version is the dragons found out his mom was in love with a wolf, and killed her and his father for it. Because Martin was away from the den hanging with a friend while this happened, his younger brother died as well. He hates the dragons for it and wants to bring those responsible for it to their knees, just so he can see their faces when they come to the realization. "_We_ brought this on _ourselves _when we decided to kill his family_._" Also Martin is 16 in this one, and has been on his own for the last 10 years)
*Looks at Jin with a "you know damn well what happened" type of expression*
(also let's wait for @Corrupt-Canine to respond with the female traveler's reaction to my character)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 8, 2016)

Jin rolls his eyes in response to Martin's expression :

- Fine, fine, you da boss.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 8, 2016)

*She changes from agitated to confused* 
"Wha, 2? So I guess you 2 are not dragons, nor working for them." *lowers her weapons* 
"So you're an army of 2? I was planning to storm the city and wreak havoc when they least expect it." 
*She looks towards the wagon*
"My name is Lucy by the way. I'm helping the resistance, but for other reasons if you want to hear."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

"only reason i'll give you, is they made it personal for me 10 years ago. Now I plan to return the favor."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 8, 2016)

Jin gestures his hand at Martin and replies jokingly :

- Nah, I'm just a lazy ass following his guy's plans most of the time. Ya know, the typical "big dumb guy and small smart guy" you'd see in most of the cartoons, heh.

He then slightly looks up, though only enough for Lucy to see something silver-white "sparkling" beneath his hat. The sparkling light appears to come from where Jin's eyes would be.

- You must be one hell of a fighter and/or have one heck of an army and/or have one heck of a plan to think of storming the entire city head-on like that, miss.

From beneath his cloak, he takes out a massive skull-carved three-blade claw, and finally looks up straight at Lucy. She can now see his eyes : pitch-black outside and silver-white inside.
He looks like he's just some sort of reanimated corpse, due to his eyes appearing so "lifeless". The black area looks hollowed and empty, as if it's his eye sockets.

- Seems like we're on the same side, Lucy... although, different reason, of course.

He runs his hand along the blades of the claw with a cold smirk :

- Those fuckers almost destroyed my hometown, so... same as my partner here... I plan to return the favor. Oh, and, name's Jin.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 8, 2016)

"I'm not alone Jin. I just want to put a good scare in their faces, make sure they don't feel as safe as they thought they were."
*After noticing the oddly colored eyes, she speaks with a concerned tone* 
"Where'd you get eyes like that? You weren't corrupted, were you?" 

"Anyway, thanks for flanking those guards back there. They could have burned down the wagon, it was our only way of entering without being obvious. The reason I'm doing this is because the Dragon regimen needs to be put to an end. There's not going to be any more living easy with them around, having a grip on the region. The other reason is what they did to my friends. They took my cousin and turned him into a chimera, complete with indoctrination, turning against his own neighbors, and sitting with the royal guard."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

"even if he's a chimera, he's still alive...that means you at least have a chance to get him back..."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 8, 2016)

"He tried to eat the meat of his own species, while killing everyone in the vicinity who wasn't a dragon. I doubt that he has a part of himself still existing. I might as well as put him out of his misery. I heard the queen has some psychic and mine bending abilities, she's probably responsible for taking away his individuality. I hope she chokes on a chicken bone."


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 8, 2016)

Jin nods in approval towards Lucy's plan to mess the dragons up. However, when she mentions his eyes, he simply shrugs :

- Not just me. Literally everyone in my hometown has eyes like this. Ya see, we "Void-Walkers" are... how do I say this... "in-between living beings and undeads". The first of our race were successful experiment subjects of some necromancer/witch-craft stuff... dead and decayed for so long, yet still back to life, with our humanity, personality and individuality restored (#DarkSouls2 #KingdomsOfAmalur)... hell, even capable of reproducing with our "corpses", if you can believe that.

(By the way : actual "canon" backstory of my idea, not just specifically for this RP)

He seems to completely agree with Lucy on the dragons' downfall, using Lucy's reason to motivate his determination :

- There must be some way to bring your cousin back... but if not... those fuckers will pay. You have my words.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

"even if he can't remember his past, he's still alive, that means there's a chance...and that's more than i'll ever have. They consider the fact that I even exist to be a personal insult to their entire species."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 8, 2016)

"Oh. Never mind, I thought you were part of that myth I used to hear about." 

"I still doubt he can be reasoned with. He's pretty much a suck-up to the queen. Eating and slaughtering people doesn't look like he's in there. What if he did realize what he's done and recollects his past? He couldn't live with himself, he'd likely kill himself with all his guilt. He was such a softy, and gullible."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

"Sounds like me when they made it personal...now I live for one thing...revenge, paid in blood and _a lot of it_...and I plan to make damn sure they know it was _me_ who did it"


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 8, 2016)

"Well I'm on my way to the city, if you plan on coming. We're going to wreak a factory of theirs."


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 8, 2016)

"while I'd love to ruin the dragons plans and fuck their shit up as much as the next guy, our targets are probably very different. The resistance is after the monarchy, i'm after the entire command structure of whichever military branch they send to 'deal with' hybrids and their families."


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 8, 2016)

"You're going to need inside info on that. For starters, I heard there's a place they keep all their carried out operations, some info center. Good luck. I'm probably not gonna survive this once it's over, but anything to leave a serious blow on them. So if you ever see the queen, hit her hard in the jaw for me." 
*starts to move wagon away*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 14, 2016)

(I feel like my ideas just went stale. I think I'm jist going to abandon this and start a better, newer RP.)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 14, 2016)

(if you want, sorry i haven't replied. the weeks been pretty busy. been helping a friend with some stuff, and my mmo raid teams have been taking up a lot of my other time)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 14, 2016)

(I guess I'll start a new one that's quick, more fresh, and short.)


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 14, 2016)

(Sorry for not replying here much either... been busy getting my accounts on the art sites back up to date...)
(I kinda abandoned my own RP ages ago anyway...)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Oct 18, 2016)

(Oh, I stopped this RP, if anyone is still interested in something better, I made a new thread.)


----------

